# alternate season pass view , mark as viewed/unviewed



## debonair (Apr 20, 2005)

I'd like to be able to see my season pass list in a day/time format.

Also, I'd like to be able to easily tell if I have already viewed a program in my now showing list.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Day/time based on what though? The episodes that will record? That's exactly what the To Do List shows you. If you sort the SP list by day/time, what about SPs with no shows currently in the guide? Or SPs with multiple matches?


----------

